
Plastic ingestion by people could be equating to a credit card a week - laurex
https://www.newcastle.edu.au/newsroom/featured/plastic-ingestion-by-people-could-be-equating-to-a-credit-card-a-week
======
downrightmike
There was a man that ate a whole plane: [https://www.ripleys.com/weird-
news/mangetout/](https://www.ripleys.com/weird-news/mangetout/)

